# Dubai Jobs



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey guys...

Just a short note.

I'm a legal graduate looking for work in Legal or Finance here in Dubai..

If anyone knows of any openings, I'd be grateful if you could let me know..

Cheers


----------

